# Filling Gaps on Set of Stairs



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Stairs are often built short of the wall to allow the drywall and the trim board to slide in there. Fine for carpets and hard wood parts are carefully cut to fit. 
If you want to cover these first check the rise of the them, especially the top and bottom risers and how they compare to the rest.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like a closed stringer staircase that's falling apart to me. If so it's not about filling the gap it's about repairing the staircase. 

How old is the house? Do you have access to the underside of the stairs?


----------



## wkumtrider1 (Oct 11, 2018)

kwikfishron said:


> Looks like a closed stringer staircase that's falling apart to me. If so it's not about filling the gap it's about repairing the staircase.
> 
> How old is the house? Do you have access to the underside of the stairs?


The house was built in 84, and I do have access to the underside. The stairs are quite sturdy and do not move, creak or bend.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

wkumtrider1 said:


> The house was built in 84, and I do have access to the underside. The stairs are quite sturdy and do not move, creak or bend.


I take back my "closed stringer" comment now that I'm seeing it on a full screen vs a phone.

What is it that you're wanting to do, stain and finish what's there? If so there isn't any putty or other fillers that I know of that would be acceptable for a seamless finished result.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

wkumtrider1 said:


> The house was built in 84, and I do have access to the underside. The stairs are quite sturdy and do not move, creak or bend.


The question is can you put wood over this or replace it and the answer is in the measurements I asked for.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks to me like a set of treads and risers intended to be covered with carpet. To much gappage to putty unfortunately. I would say yank them off and replace. Either that or cut the nosings off and install a new nosing designed for laminate, and then glue some laminate planks onto the existing.


----------



## wkumtrider1 (Oct 11, 2018)

kwikfishron said:


> What is it that you're wanting to do, stain and finish what's there? If so there isn't any putty or other fillers that I know of that would be acceptable for a seamless finished result.



I want to paint them. Do not want to cover with Laminate. I'm not worried about the holes in the treads from the staples and nails. Just looking for a way to fill in the gaps if possible. I am thinking of adding a piece of wood on the underside of the steps where the riser and tread meet. This will provide a backing for filler if I go that route.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Just use painter caulk and clean it up with a damp sponge.
https://www.dap.com/dap-products-ph/alex-painters-caulk/


----------



## wkumtrider1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Just use painter caulk and clean it up with a damp sponge.
> https://www.dap.com/dap-products-ph/alex-painters-caulk/



The gaps are too big for caulk.


Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Patindacula (Oct 27, 2018)

Would some 1/4 round work?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You could use backer rod and then caulk. If it wasn't for the rounded nose I'd say just use some molding to hide the gap.


----------



## wkumtrider1 (Oct 11, 2018)

I thought about adding quarter round or some type of moulding. Probably work ok between the tread and riser, but wouldn't look right between the wall and tread due to the rounded nose on the treads.


----------



## Patindacula (Oct 27, 2018)

If the panel at the side of the stairs is at all flexible (and I read that you do have access) can you pull the panel into the stairs with a screw/glue?


----------



## wkumtrider1 (Oct 11, 2018)

The side moulding/panels are not flexible, can't be attached to the edge of the risers without damage.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------

